# Scary Scavenger Hunt Clues



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Bare...this is so cool I can hardly believe it! I've seen scavenger hunts done this way...but none of them were enhanced by such excellent lyrics! I feel like I've just done a tour through your forest! So what did I win?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

What do you win? Why, David, you've already earned the best prize of all, you get the incredible honor of being hailed as our GREAT AND POWERFUL WIZARD! (pay no attention to that man behind the curtain....), what more could one want??

Yagottawanna!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

You know, sometimes you folks say things so incredibly nice, that it actually leaves me speakless, you know that? And that's not all that good a thing for someone with a reputation for being outspoken. But thanks, Bare. What a sweet thing to say. By the way, you didn't happen to take pictures of all the things you described in your incredible scavenger hunt, did you?


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Uh Oh David, sorry if I cramped your style, although I find it hard to believe that you of all people could be speechless, . That would be a sad day when we couldn't have your outspoken opinion, I'll try not to be so nice and leave you speechless in the future. (I said TRY, but it's hard, you know, because I think behind that tough pumpkin skin of yours there's a telltale heart....). I did take some pictures, but not with a digital camera, so as soon as I get them developed I'll post them here.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## MonsterBride13 (Oct 22, 2003)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That was the coolest thing EVER - i felt like I was doing it right along as I was reading! This is sooo cool - do you run a haunted house/forest? Dont tell me this is out of your home??
I want to come play!

True love is like ghosts, which everyone talks about but few have seen. 
--Anonymous


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

This started as a family party every Halloween (my family is huge and big on theme parties) and a hayride through the woods behind our house. Once a campground opened up the road from us, they approached me and asked if we'd be interested in doing it at the camp and using their Rec Hall for the party, so it's been there for about the last 5 years. Each year we try to do something different. This was the first year they had to walk through instead of riding the haywagon and do a scavenger hunt. Because it started as a family party and something we have a blast doing, we've don't charge to get in, although it is open to the public. We don't advertise, other than right here locally, because between my family and friends and the campers and word of mouth we get well over a hundred and fifty people, a number that is growing every year. We haven't taken the leap to charging for it and advertising, because we only do it for one night, all our actors do it for fun, not pay, even our DJ is a camper who volunteers his services, and really the Rec Hall couldn't handle too many more people. I've never been to a professional haunt, I don't think there are any even around here, but everyone who comes to our Haunted Forest swears that it is way better than any other they've been to, and they come back year after year, even reserving their campsites a year ahead. Now that the haunt is over for this year, I am already trying to think what we can do next year, help! I'm addicted!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

That sounds unbelievably fun, Bare! And to camp overnight after the haunt sounds...well...intense (get it? in tents) What part of the country are you in? I might just consider reserving a camp space myself! LOL.


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

No kidding! I say we all here at the forum taking a camping trip next year! This was totally cool.

"The Boogie Man is gonna get ya"


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

barefootcountrygirl, your scavenger hunt clues are the best ever!! I wish I could have done something like that when I led a Girl Scout troop. The haunted forest in the campground sounds so great -- wish I could come-a-campin' there!!!

cinders


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I like your idea, Buzzard...we all ought to go next year! Lord knows that in a couple of more days, there won't be any forests left in California to camp in!



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

The talent of people on this forum simply amazes me sometimes....those were awesome clues 

BarefootCG, out of curiosity does the campground HELP with your budget or do you take on the whole thing?

Morticia

*********************

"Ok, on sleazing extra candy: Tears are key. Tears will normally get you the double-bagger. You can also try the "you missed me" routine, but it's risky. Only go there for chocolate." -- Xander 

*~BtVS~*


----------

